# Paradigm Atom speakers for bedroom system?



## redshifter

what do you think of paradigm's atom speakers? i saw there is a version 2 as well. i've heard good things--and i auditioned them once and was impressed. i'm considering them for a small bedroom system.

 the budget for the speakers is under us$300. they have to be small, the bedroom is about 20 feet by 15 feet or so. they will be mounted on the wall (painted sheet rock) with a tapestry behind them, and probably some more sound dampening behind that.

 i like an articulate midrange (like grado sr125 for example), soft treble that still sparkles, and tight bass that does not have to shake the house. i may add a sub later. i also like a spacious soundstage and the ability to pinpoint instrument location.

 i listen to mainly modern rock, with some classical.

 also, i'll need an integrated amp or even a good reciever for under us$200 that has a decent phono stage. even an old model rotel off of ebay will suffice.

 the sources will probably be a "big denon" tt, a toshiba pdvdp/dvda, and some sony cd/md players. cables will probably be nothing special, some radio shack monster cable clones.

 anyone have luck setting up a modest bedroom system like this? what did you use?

 tia.


----------



## Sean H

I have a pair of Atoms and find them great for the price. Have them up on the Premier wall brackets made for them too. Before I got more serious into headphones I was well into two-channel audio and I used to swap my Atoms into my system every once in a while and was always floored at how good they were for what they are. I was swapping out $1,000+ monitors for them and they always seemed to communicate the music almost as good as any monitor I owned. They have a full bass region that goes into the midrange so they sound bigger than they should. The treble is well defined and open and is nicely integrated and doesn't try to shout "hear me" like other tweeters. They did have a nice open soundstage and good imaging. Thing is I had 2-3K of electronics behind them and they sat on 100 pound speaker stands too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 While they still sound good on the brackets up on the wall with a Denon receiver behind them, of course it's not nearly what I was hearing when they were in my main rig. On the wall soundstage and depth is greatly diminished and frequency balance is skewed a bit, but you have to expect that since they will up against a wall and not out into the room on stands. Good little speakers.


----------



## redshifter

thanks sean h
 when i get back from vacation i'll track some down for a better listen. any other good bookshelf speakers in that arena?


----------



## soundboy

I purchased a pair of NHT SB2 from J&R for $300.00 shipped from about a month ago. J&R is authorized and in my opinion, the NHT speakers are on a whole different level from the Atoms.


----------



## rsaavedra

Never heard the Grado SR-125, but I own SR60's, and also Paradigm Atoms. Like both a lot. The atoms are my surround speakers in my Home Theater setup, would highly recommend them.


----------



## SunByrne

While I went with PSBs for my HT setup, I felt Paradigms were a very close second, and if I were buying only bookshelves I might have gone with the Atoms over the comparable PSBs--so I think the Atoms are a great choice in that price range.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

.


----------



## redshifter

yeah, jandr are good, i bought my first cd player from them in the 80's and still use them. call them for a taste of new york 'tude.

 the nht speakers looks pretty good. a level above the atoms, eh? i'll have to check my local dealer to audition them.

 i have an old pair of advent prodigy 2 speakers currently holding the low-end of my main speakers in my ht. they are essentially large 2-way bookcase speakers, with warm sound and somewhat recessed mids. good bass, though. has anyone compared these old advents with the bookshelf types discussed here?

 also, i'm seeing some older amps on ebay going for cheap. any suggestions?

 thanks again.

 -edit-
 the bookshelf speakers should not have foam surrounds on the woofer. i can't tell if the atoms or nht's do. if you've ever re-foamed woofers you know what i mean.


----------



## soundboy

One of the most celebrated inexpensive small bookshelf speakers in recent years, the NHT SuperOne, is still available at OneCall.com. They are a NHT authorized dealer and should be available for about $250.00/pair.

 However, the SuperOne's successor, the SB2, is much MUCH better. The SB2's bass response goes deeper and it is tight. NHT speakers are generally very revealing....they will sound excellent with good gear, but horrible when driven by lousy gear.

 The SuperOne has foam surrounds, while the newer SB2 has rubber surrounds.

 I know the Advent Prodigy....aren't they just short floor-standing speakers? The Advent Graduate was the large bookshelf speakers.


----------



## bundee1

I just gave away an old pair of Original PSB Alphas to a friend as a birthday gift and topped it off with a vintage Rotel receiver and JVC CD player. After I hooked it all up, she popped in an obscure country cd and I was surprised at how good the PSB's sounded. The guitar sounded so right. Not bad for a 10 year old pair of bookshelf speakers. Sometimes you can find them used for around $100 on Audiogon.


----------



## redshifter

Quote:


 _Originally posted by soundboy _
*One of the most celebrated inexpensive small bookshelf speakers in recent years, the NHT SuperOne, is still available at OneCall.com. They are a NHT authorized dealer and should be available for about $250.00/pair.

 However, the SuperOne's successor, the SB2, is much MUCH better. The SB2's bass response goes deeper and it is tight. NHT speakers are generally very revealing....they will sound excellent with good gear, but horrible when driven by lousy gear.

 The SuperOne has foam surrounds, while the newer SB2 has rubber surrounds.

 I know the Advent Prodigy....aren't they just short floor-standing speakers? The Advent Graduate was the large bookshelf speakers. * 
 

are the atoms more forgiving of less than perfect gear?

 yes the advent prodigy 2 are shorter versions of the prodigy. they use the "better" advent 5" woofers. they are meant to be floor standing, but i have them on some short stands, which helps tighten the bass up.


----------



## soundboy

redshifter,

 I think with the NHTs, upgrading to better source components and amps will not resulting in the speakers being the bottleneck in system performance. 

 I believe the Atoms are going for something like $190/pair, right? For a little over $100.00/pair, the NHTs offer a bigger midrange/woofer so your speaker can go lower, a speaker design (acoustic suspension) that's easier to place (no rear port to consider), magnetic shielding, and a much MUCH better looking speaker. 

 By the way, here's the prototype of upcoming NHT mini-monitor at CES featuring digital room corection.






 This new NHT mini-monitor uses the same aluminum tweeter at the current SB series and features a magnesium woofer from SEAS.

 How about the SB series in silver/grey??


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by soundboy _
*I believe the Atoms are going for something like $190/pair, right?* 
 

Where is people getting these prices for the Atoms? Just wrote in another thread and repeat it here, got my pair of Atoms brand new (V2) a year and a half ago for just $130, brand new in an authorized dealer (All Pro Sound, Pensacola FL). Don't think their price would have gone up so much in that time, even for newer versions.

 I personally don't think NHT's of similar price would surpass the Atoms. I once compared my Paradigm Titans and Atoms to NHT towers (so $1K+ NHT's). A/B switching them (using a Sony ES receiver) was completely unnoticeable, the Paradigms have as neutral a midrange as the NHT's. Where you could tell there was a difference was in the bass since the NHT towers had 10" woofers. Also they were a slight touch brighter than the Paradigms. Other than that, A/B switching female voices, and orchestra music was basically unnoticeable, only if there was deep powerful bass involved, or shrill highs you could tell a switch had happened. This was in my opinion, as well as in my friend's opinion, the owner of the NHT towers, who contrary to his expectations was quite impressed by the Paradigms.

 Incidentally, another friend of ours brought NHT superzeros, they sounded like cheapo PC little speakers compared to the Atoms and Titans. Their sound didn't match at all, not even close, their bigger brothers, or the Paradigms. The Titans and Atoms however had basically exactly the same neutral midrange and lower treble signature as the NHT towers.


----------



## redshifter

soundboy,
 i may be strange, but i really like those gray and white nht's.

 rsaavedr,
 is there much difference between the atom v1 & v2?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by redshifter _
*is there much difference between the atom v1 & v2? * 
 

Don't really know redshifter, never heard the v1's myself. BTW, by now Paradigm might be in their v3 or v4 version. Still, I wouldn't think the Atom's brand new street price is above $150. I might be wrong of course, that's why I inquired where people are getting those higher prices from.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by rsaavedr _
*Incidentally, another friend of ours brought NHT superzeros, they sounded like cheapo PC little speakers compared to the Atoms and Titans.* 
 

I should add I've never heard the NHT SuperOnes or SB-2's, but allegedly they are excellent value speakers. Yet, as far as I know they are more expensive than the Titans or Atoms. The SuperZero's, however, are no match at all for these Paradigms.


----------



## soundboy

rsaavedr,

 Sounds like you got a great deal on your Atoms. Here's a Stereophile review on, I believe, the latest version of the Atom. Note that on page 3 on this review, the price was given as $189.00/pair + $20.00/pair for magnetic shielding. One thing about Paradigm speakers is that they forbid internet or mail-order sales. Where I live, Paradigm dealers charges nothing below MSRP for their speakers.

 redshifter,

 According to a post on the NHT forum, the grey NHTs at the recent CES was to test reactions from dealers. In other words, the grey NHTs are just prototypes. As for the white NHTs, those are very nice looking. One thing you will notice about the NHTs is their exterior finish....the current SB series is finished in high-gloss piano black or white. It looks really nice....NHT said seven coats of lacquer was applied by hand on each speaker. If you are leaning toward wood finishes, the NHTs are not for you though.

 BTW, here's a review of the NHT SB2


----------



## redshifter

the nht finish may get scratched in my hands, sadly. thanks for the great reviews. i can't wait to audition these both.

 any recs on a good, clean int. amp for these bookshelf speakers? it'll need phono and tape mon(s).


----------



## elnero

Hey redshifter,

 Due to space and other considerations I just replaced my Swan's with a pair of Atoms. It was a pretty big downgrade from a $4000 speaker to a $200 speaker but it was minimized by the quality of the Atoms. They really do alot for the money. While obviously not in the same league as the Swans I've been really impressed at how well the Atoms play music.


----------



## D-EJ915

I was wondering, how good is the bass from the Atoms??


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by soundboy _
*rsaavedr,
review on, I believe, the latest version of the Atom. Note that on page 3 on this review, the price was given as $189.00/pair + $20.00/pair for magnetic shielding. One thing about Paradigm speakers is that they forbid internet or mail-order sales. Where I live, Paradigm dealers charges nothing below MSRP for their speakers.* 
 

Soundboy, quite different from where I live. I bought Paradigm Titans v2 for fronts, also brand new, a few months before I got the Atoms. I paid for them $171 (see P.S.). And these numbers I'm telling you include taxes actually. So the Paradigm dealer around here do sell below MSRP for sure, well at least back then.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by D-EJ915_
*rsaavedr,
 I was wondering, how good is the bass from the Atoms??* 
 

D-EJ915 check the link Soundboy sent, the Stereophile review for the Atoms, here a few quotes:

 "My bass concerns evaporated in my first hour of listening—in fact, its bass performance turned out to be one of the Atom's greatest strengths."

 "On rock recordings, the bass definition kicked major butt"

 Cheers,
 Raul

 P.S.: after checking my receipts I edited the numbers in this posting for what I paid for including taxes. For the Atoms it was actually $139.75 (taxes included). After a few years of a purchase my memory of exact costs including taxes needs double checking


----------



## Edwood

I have the NHT Super Zeros. I've demoed the Atoms and Titans. 

 The Super Zeros are not very efficient. They need towards their maximum limit power rating. Sealed acoustic suspension is never really efficient.

 The imaging and midrange is what really sold me on the NHT's. I liked them better than the Atoms. But the Titans kick the Super Zeros' ass. But for their price they better be.

 My biggest complaint with the Super Zeros (the old ones) is a soft high end. Rolls off.

 Even better, Studio 20's. Heheh. I would barely consider those heavy beasts bookshelf speakers. 

 -Ed


----------



## Howie

I have listened to the Atoms and like them quite a bit. An excellent value for its price IMO. Like all speakers at that price point it does have its strengths and shortcomings. I think the speakers sound great with small ensembles. Acoustic guitar and amplified instruments sounds great mainly because it has a midbass warmth.

 So yes the speakers are colored. Yes it is not the most transparent speaker. The JMLab 706 is a more detailed speaker that you need to be careful with in matching components since it can sound bright. I think if you auditioned the Atoms and like it and it fits your price range then go for it.


----------



## rsaavedra

> _Originally posted by Edwood _
> *The imaging and midrange is what really sold me on the NHT's. I liked them better than the Atoms. But the Titans kick the Super Zeros' ass. But for their price they better be.*
> 
> I wonder Edwood if you A/B compared them. Surprised you preferred the superzero's over the Atoms, while you admit you prefer the Titans over the SuperZeros.
> ...


----------



## Edwood

It's all about the dynamics and bass. I was building a home theater system. The Titan wins hands down in the power department. The Super Zero simply cannot compete. But in the end it was the size and cost issue which I chose the SUper Zero. Is there better out there, sure thing. Will I upgrade? Not yet. I don't have a house, so what I have is overkill already. Damn, neighbors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yay, my 1000th post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Yay, my 1000th post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Man congratulations!!!


----------



## Ctn

For the price you are looking at, go DIY. I have heard the micro, atom and titan. To be honest, they are sound below average and the construction is cheap (think made in taiwan).

 The difference between the atom and titan are huge though.

 I got a pair of cheap pluto's (made by a small company) which totally walk all over these speakers.


----------



## rsaavedra

Couldn't disagree more with your assessments of Atoms & Titans. I would only partially agree with respect to their minimalistic cost construction, for instance, the grills cannot be removed, which bothers a lot of people, not me. I wouldn't call their construction "cheap" though, and I think they are above the average speaker sound quality you get for their respective prices. Also Titan & Atom differences huge? ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## soundboy

Here's a review of the Paradigm Titan V.2 and what it looks like inside.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by soundboy _
*Here's a review of the Paradigm Titan V.2 and what it looks like inside. * 
 

Have had that link in my bookmarks for a few years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Here are some other links:

 Another review of the Titan:
http://www.audio-ideas.com/reviews/titan.html

 One of the Atoms:
http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/paradigm_atom.htm


----------



## Howie

Quote:


 For the price you are looking at, go DIY. I have heard the micro, atom and titan. To be honest, they are sound below average and the construction is cheap (think made in taiwan). 
 

EXCUSE ME? First of all, Paradigm is one of the FEW companies out there that doesn't outsource their production. Everything from tweeters to crossovers to the cabinets are made in their huge factory here in Canada. Paradigm's resale value also happens to be one of the best and it isn't because it's cheap in construction.

 Second of all, just because something is made in Taiwan or China doesn't mean mean it's bad quality. In fact, motherboard companies known for their quality such as Asus is made in Taiwan.


----------



## soundboy

Hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Practically my entire system was made in China....Cambridge Audio A500 integrated amp and NHT SB2 speakers. My Sony NV500 DVD/SACD/CD player's made in Malaysia.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Howie here has a weak point in his argument. First, Ctn didn't say it was made in Taiwan, he said it was LIKE it was made in Taiwan. Meaning he felt the construction was cheap. You're really sticking it to Canada with your reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And having been on the used market looking at paradigm speakers, I can say that the resale value is good but nothing remarkable.

 I do importing from China and must say while some industries are very good, others are not quite up to snuff, and all would benefit from serious quality control.


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by soundboy _
*Here's a review of the Paradigm Titan V.2 and what it looks like inside. * 
 

 Quote:


 Couldn't disagree more with your assessments of Atoms & Titans. I would only partially agree with respect to their minimalistic cost construction, for instance, the grills cannot be removed, which bothers a lot of people, not me. I wouldn't call their construction "cheap" though, and I think they are above the average speaker sound quality you get for their respective prices. 
 

That isnt cheap?

 * plastic back
 * thin mdf
 * no bracing
 * cheap plugs
 * thin wiring

 EDIT: for christs sakes, the back is screwed on !

 If this isnt cheap construction, I dont know what is. I wouldnt mind it if the sound quality was so bad. I would think the first 3 points contribute to this.

  Quote:


 First, Ctn didn't say it was made in Taiwan, he said it was LIKE it was made in Taiwan. Meaning he felt the construction was cheap. 
 

Exactely. I wouldnt care even if it was made in taiwan, as long as it sounds good.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*That isnt cheap?* 
 

No don't think so. I think their construction is the result of wise engineering choices and trade offs to bring as much good sound as possible within a specific price range. With that list you enumerated you can build pretty good or pretty bad things, and with more expensive parts and schemes too. Using Ferrari parts you can build a very crappy car, can't you? Sound quality within a budget is not "cheap" in the sense of carelessly put together, or ripping off people or so, as the word "cheap" might suggest. It's improving the price/performance ratio.


----------



## rsaavedra

You said it yourself:
  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*I wouldnt care even if it was made in taiwan...* 
 

And I would add, or if it was lowest-possible cost construction...

  Quote:


 *as long as it sounds good. * 
 


 P.S. After checking my receipts, I edited the numbers in a previous posting where I mentioned what I had paid for the Atoms and Titans. Including taxes it was actually:
 Titans: $171.25 (Jul/2001)
 Atoms: $139.75 (Aug/2002) Edit:dates


----------



## Edwood

Last I checked, "Made in Taiwan" is more expensive and higher quality. Well at least for computer electronics.

 "Made in China" is the the current crappy cheap outsource now. 

 "Made in Japan" used to be that way too. Now it's waaay expensive.

 -Ed


----------



## ooheadsoo

Like I said before, these generalizations are not terribly accurate.

 Back to the original subject, those atoms should do mighty fine for a bedroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if I were you and I wanted to stick with paradigm, I would spring an extra $50 for titans.


----------



## Howie

This is from the Stereophile review:

 "The Atom is the second model in Paradigm's affordable Performance series, which includes five models ranging in price from $159 to $749/pair. The overall design parameters of the series are simple: to reduce manufacturing costs by using simpler crossovers, drivers with smaller magnets and coils, and less labor-intensive cabinet construction; and to include as much engineering and design effort as Paradigm puts into its medium-priced Monitor and high-priced Reference series."

 I personally think you'll be hardpressed to find a speaker that actually trumps the Atom for the same price or less. The fact is that the Atom is an excellent speaker for the money and thus an exceptional value. I heard the speaker mostly driven by Denon compact unit systems and I think that's a great way to use them. If you're looking for something more beefy in construction spend more money.

 Also I searched up Pluto speakers and the only site I found was a manufacturer by the name of Equinox Audio. Nevertheless the speakers retail for $750. And if they are the speakers you are talking about Ctn then yes they do look higher quality and I would hope they trump the Atoms cause the Studio 20s sure do.

 Edwood. China made products are becoming better and better and garnering quite a reputation for their tubed products.

 rsaavedr. Paradigm's grills are incorporated in its design so no one should really remove them if they care at all about sound quality.

  Quote:


 I do importing from China and must say while some industries are very good, others are not quite up to snuff, and all would benefit from serious quality control. 
 

The same thing can be said about any Country. A lot of people would never buy an American car for example.


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Howie _
*Also I searched up Pluto speakers and the only site I found was a manufacturer by the name of Equinox Audio. Nevertheless the speakers retail for $750. And if they are the speakers you are talking about Ctn then yes they do look higher quality and I would hope they trump the Atoms cause the Studio 20s sure do.
* 
 

Yeah, those are it. That is AUD currency btw not american 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont want to argue with you. The pluto's are $650 aussie. The Titans cost 600 here. There are some pics of the pluto with all the parts showing somewhere on the website if you are interested.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Howie _
 rsaavedr. Paradigm's grills are incorporated in its design so no one should really remove them if they care at all about sound quality.
 [/B] 
 

Howie yes I know, not only if they care about sound, those grills were simply built to remain fixed, as your quote indicates. It's pretty likely some damage can occur if someone tries to remove them. I only mentioned the non-removable grills because in some online reviews some people wished they were removable. That's not my case, it's perfectly ok with me that they are fixed.

 PS. It's almost 100% certain I always have to edit my postings because I mess up something in the quotes or in the phrasing. Look above the [/B]... I'm leaving it because from now on I release myself from the burden of worrying about cleaning up my postings too much (will try to triple-check before submitting them that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Howie

Quote:


 Yeah, those are it. That is AUD currency btw not american. I dont want to argue with you. The pluto's are $650 aussie. The Titans cost 600 here. There are some pics of the pluto with all the parts showing somewhere on the website if you are interested. 
 

It's not a matter of arguing. It's putting things in perspective. I was aware that it was in Australian currency. It has a listed price of $750 on their website. Say you can get them for $650AU. 

 Depending on the discounts you can get, for $650CAD which is pretty much the equivalent amount in Australian you can pick up a pair of Paradigm Studio 60s V.2 (V3 is a bit more I think) here in Canada. So yes I don't doubt you when you say the Pluto trumps the Atom. It should do just that. But there is also no doubt that the Studio 20s trump both the Atom and the Titan. I have never heard the Pluto so I can't compare but I would strongly doubt the Pluto will trump the 20s. I can only think that they are different.

 Keep in mind that a 10K European speaker in Europe is a 15-20K speaker here in North America and a 10K North American speaker in North America is a 15-20K speaker in Europe. Yet there's still value in the speakers because they offer you different things.

 I just think you should put things in perspective. If an American was to import the Pluto they shouldn't be comparing the speaker to the Atom or the Titan but rather to the Studio 20s.

 When you're dealing with a $100-200 speaker, every hundred dollar will seemingly buy you a much better speaker whereas when you're dealing with a 20K speaker $200 won't even buy you a better finish.

 In a relative sense a $100-200 speaker IS cheap. They are expensive when used with $200-500 microsystems but the Atom is still a budget speaker. What kind of construction are you looking for? For the same price as a pair of Atom speakers, I can buy a nice coffee table or bookshelf from Ikea. Even then, the wood isn't the highest of quality but I still consider it a good value because it is quite solid and performs its function quite well. The question is... does Atom sound as good or better than other speakers in it's price range? Remember that when you're talking about a $100-200 speaker, an extra hundred dollars is 50%-100% more.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Howie _
*I have never heard the Pluto so I can't compare but I would strongly doubt the Pluto will trump the 20s.* 
 

Ditto.


----------



## D-EJ915

Paradigm makes beautiful speakers, but they are designed to be used with the grilles on, unlike 99.9 repeating % of the other ones out there. The Studio/20 are reported to have vast amounts of bass for a bookshelf/stand mounted speaker, and I may add that they are gigantic (about the size of the B&W Nautilus 805).


----------



## ooheadsoo

The studio/20 and monitor5 are fabulous speakers, but I think this is getting away from what the original post was about. If we get away from all the catfighting, I think it's safe to say that at this price category, the atom is a nice choice. At this price, the wharfedale diamonds are ok too. And the best value of all is probably DIY, of which there are several designs to choose from (dayton budget, br-1, etc.)


----------



## Howie

I have never seen the Atoms mounted to a wall but the atoms definitely do alright when placed on a shelf. 

 I just reread the original post. I don't think you'll get "soft treble" from the Atoms. But at that price point it would be hard to find something that fits your description to a T.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Another thing that wasn't clear was whether it was $300 for the whole system or $300+$200. If you have $300 to spend just on speakers, you can do better than the atoms. Best advice I have is to buy used or DIY if you're up to it. If you buy used and get a little flexible with your budget, it opens up a whole new world of possibilities. I haven't heard any diy speakers yet but I plan to start building my own tomorrow.

 If you're stuck with a $300 total budget, the atoms with a nad integrated amp should do pretty well. The amp should last another speaker upgrade or two as well.


----------



## redshifter

just a followup:
 the bedroom system is up. all my $ is going to med bills, so no new speakers at the moment. i did however set up the advent prodigy 2 speakers that had been languishing in the ht for years. frankly i am blown away by the imaging and soundstage. pink floyd "echoes" sounded like surround sound. sounds floated all around the speakers, and did not seem to come out of the advents directly. the 1" hardwood panels are really nice, too.

 i may still upgrade soon, but the advent 2ch system is better than i remembered.


----------

